# Crankset for bicycle touring?



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

*3X10/2X10 Crankset for Bicycle Touring?*

3X10/2X10 Crankset for Bicycle Touring?

my question is what would you do for gearing for bicycle touring?
3X10 or 2X10 

I am 53 yrs old now and I can stock up on 9 Speed Chain Rings from Raceface Turbine 22-32-42t 9/10 speed X 2 Sets
Note I was thinking about IRD lobo adventure crankset 42-28t with 11-36t or 11-40t 2X10 with my Hope BB Set and my new Shimano XT Parts 3x10 but I would need to buy the Shimano XT FD-M786 2X10 Front Derailleur, I have Shimano RD-M781-SGS 10-Speed Long Cage Shadow Rear Derailleur silver, Shimano HG-50 11-36t 10 speed cassette, Shimano SL-M780 XT Shift Levers Set 10 Speed.
Right now I am using the Shimano Deore Crankset with Raceface Turbine Chain Rings 22-32-42t & 11-34t Sram pg-970 9 speed cassette on my Surly LHT 26in 52cm 2008 and I am thinking IRD lobo adventure crankset 42-28t with 11-36t or 11-40t for Bike Touring near me here on the Wast Coast of USA for my Bicycle Touring/Stealth Bicycle Camping Trips. and I could go back to 24-34-46t


Thanks Tim
My post updated
Explained | 1X & 2X Drivetrains for Bike Touring





I am using Shimano Deore 22-32-42t crankset and I like the 22-30-40t and what do you think about 22-30-40t for Expedition bike touring? With 11-36t 10 Speed Cassette.




Shimano Deore M6000-3 10-Speed 170mm 22/30/40t Crankset 64/96mm BCD


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

I use a 3x9 XT crank (104/64bcd) that I filed down slightly to allow use of a 20t granny gear (so 20-32-44t). I like having that tiny chainring up front so that I can use a smaller cassette with more closely spaced gears. 

You can find a 9spd cassette with a 40t sprocket but the gears are too widely spaced IMO.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> I use a 3x9 XT crank (104/64bcd) that I filed down slightly to allow use of a 20t granny gear (so 20-32-44t). I like having that tiny chainring up front so that I can use a smaller cassette with more closely spaced gears.
> 
> You can find a 9spd cassette with a 40t sprocket but the gears are too widely spaced IMO.


Thanks and Right now I am using 11-34t Cassette 9 speed and I am waiting for my new Shimano Deore m592 SGS Long cage RD 9 speed from Wiggle(dot)Com
and I was looking at 11-36t 12-36t Shimano HG-400 9 speed cassette


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

*3X9/3X10/2X10 Crankset for bicycle touring?*

3X10 Speed vs 3X9 Speed 




22-32-42t Crankset 10 Speed 3X10

11-36t 10 Speed Cassette 

26X1.75

Low Gear 16

High Gear 97

Apporox: Max Speed 26

at 90 RPM

VS

22-32-42t Crankset 9 Speed 3X9

12-36t Cassette 9 Speed no 11-36 9 speed in the bicycle gear calculator

26X1.75

Low Gear 16

High Gear 97

Apporox: Max Speed 24

at 90 RPM

VS

22-32-42t Crankset 9 Speed 3X9

11-34t Cassette 9 Speed 

26X1.75

Low Gear 17

High Gear 97

Apporox: Max Speed 26

at 90 RPM




No difference in 3X9 vs 3X10 and I want to dump my Granny gear 22t to go 2X10 and Yes I did say that I wanted to Dump my Granny gear 22t for 28-42t and 11-40t 10 speed cassette but that is a new Crankset IRD Lobo Adventure Crankset and Shimano XT FD-M786 for double crankset. And I already have the Shimano Deore Crankset with Raceface turbine chainrings 22-32-42t and I am going to order new Raceface turbine chainrings 24-32-42t 104-64mm BCD and buy a new 

22t 64mm BCD Chain ring and I have saved info on the TA Chinook 104/64mm BCD 22-32-42t 




BICYCLE GEAR RATIO COMPARISON CALCULATOR

How does a 3x9 compare to a 2x10 or 1x11 drivetrain?

This handy little calculator can tell you that plus many more combinations! Watch this video for an overview or just scroll down to the calculator. 




http://www.berkshiresports.org/index.php?ID=bikegearcalculator


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

There is an 11-36 9-speed cassette.

Both of my bikes are 22-36 x 11-36.

36 x 11 for high gear with 29+ is just about plenty.
22 x 36 for a low gear is near silly.

-F


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Fleas said:


> There is an 11-36 9-speed cassette.
> 
> Both of my bikes are 22-36 x 11-36.
> 
> ...


  I use my 22-36 all the time. Big New England Hills with a 65 lb bike, works for me. And I spin out on my 46-11 going down the other side. I would much rather have some gears that I don't use than be in redline. YRMV.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I configure most of my bikes the same way, so for me it is a no brainer.
I run Shimano Deore XT cranks with 24/38 chain rings and a 11-36 10 speed cassette.
I can save weight going to a 1x drivetrain but I have found that after grinding away on mountain passes for a few days in a row, it is nice to have close enough rations to kick it up or down a gear if the slope changes.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

bakerjw said:


> I configure most of my bikes the same way, so for me it is a no brainer.
> I run Shimano Deore XT cranks with 24/38 chain rings and a 11-36 10 speed cassette.
> I can save weight going to a 1x drivetrain but I have found that after grinding away on mountain passes for a few days in a row, it is nice to have close enough rations to kick it up or down a gear if the slope changes.


Thanks

Updated

My Surly LHT 3x9 speed Gearing for my Bike Touring from 1st: 26-36-48t to 2nd 24-34-46t then 22-32-42t with 11-34t 9 speed cassette don't use the outer 42t chain ring for fully loaded touring in southern California and now I am going to 2x10 24-38t or 26-38t maybe 3x10 22-30-40t with 11-36t 10 speed cassette and By gong to 2x10 24-38 or
26-38 or something like 3x10 22-30-40t front Crankset means I can go to 40t or 42t 10 speed cassette


----------

